
What Happened to the American Boomtown? - dpflan
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/06/upshot/what-happened-to-the-american-boomtown.html?submit=true
======
dpflan
The article focuses on how economically difficult it is to get find housing in
once highly growing cities.

Here are the article's closing thoughts:

"""

“A policy that aimed at reducing barriers to locational choice would
outperform anything in the tax reform bill.”

For the most part, the federal government doesn’t have the power to create
that policy. But local cities and suburbs do.

"""

